# river rom in Romford essex



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

this was one of the 1st times out with my 40d

i went out today got to have a good mess around with the pics. 
heres one i had a little play with must say i love the 40d though










heres another one





































comments welcome for my benefit


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Love graffiti! Where abouts were these taken?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Those are pretty cool - lighten the trolley one and the last one, they are too dark (calibrated screen here) - but they hammer home for me why I don't want to live in the UK.

Bret


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

While they depict run down England I like them. I love the colour pop on the Graffiti pic #1.


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

thanks people


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Good old Romford, nice pics.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Brings back memories, do u still have to slope down next to the office block to get down there


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Looks good, like the trolly one! :thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Great photos, but doesn't do Romford any favours.

Chris.


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

romford doesnt do itself any favours lol. 

yeah theres still the slope at roneo corner near YMCA and it still stinks down there lol


----------

